

Ask HN: Aspiring developer seeks professional advice - sodamnlostatm

Quick backstory: 
1. I'm from the UK, when I was doing A levels, I was performing as a musician all over the UK, which made a ton of money (relatively) at the time for me, and I thought it'd last forever. It didn't. I let my A level grades totally slip, and...<p>2. In this time I've built and sold several online businesses which I won't detail in order to stay anonymous, but let's just say I take my self-education very seriously and have developed serious entrepreneurial balls. I spent all the damn money and let my nut run out. My fault.<p>3. I'm screwed, 20 years old, and have bad A levels..what do I do? I'm damn good with computers, dabbled in it from time to time and thoroughly enjoyed it, so I'll do Computer Science as a degree and go into being a programmer, with the added benefit to my future employers of being a pretty good copywriter - who gets results analytically.<p>4. Damn I have bad grades. I can only get into london met university, which doesnt have an excellent reputation.<p>I'll have to make the best of this situation no doubt, but my biggest question to you is, if you were in my situation, with a stellar track record for a 20 year old, but bad academic prospects, and being in the first year of a degree with THE bottom-rated university of the UK..<p>what would YOU do, in order to get into a career as a developer?
======
zefi
find me on twitter @ze_fi let's talk further

